# Horizon Frankenstein



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

HI all - this is my Horizon Frankenstein i just finished, i never get tired of painting good old Franky!... i scratch built the base and the model was painted in acrylics..


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Fine job on a great model! Love the skin tones!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The eyes are perfect!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fantastic job.Definitely the Horizon Frankenstein is superior to the Moebius Frankenstein which is too skinny.:thumbsup:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Frank*

Nice work, Ian!

Phil K


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job - the skin color is perfect!


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent paint up on the skin tones and ya did great on shading the black clothing also.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

A fantastic build! The skin tones look great and those EYES!!...perfectly creepy.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ian,

Great job on the face, really great! You are a master of the brush. I read on another thread you did some box art work. Good going! Post it if you've got pics I'd like to see it.

A little heads-up here: That _ain't_ Franky, it's Frankys monster! You know, as Dr. Franky.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice shootin' there, pardner. :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Really beautiful work, Ian!! Very moody and realistic... excellent eyes!!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, beautiful work, Ian! His face looks superb.
Great job!!!!!! His clothing looks awesome too!!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought I had already commented but I guess not or maybe I did on FB. But that said Ian, another great job by you. You always get the colors right, the detailing right, the clothing right, and the shading right. Simply a great looking Frank.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ian,

Another great job on this Horizon Frankenstein...one of my favorites and hard to come by these days! 

The base and nameplate look great as well...they compliment the kit just right!

You captured the look of the monster perfectly!:thumbsup:

There seems to be something funky about his legs...not sure if it is the sculpt or just the angle of the pics or not...but they look like they aren't quite straight...might be my eyes or the pic. Maybe some warpage or sag to the vinyl? Did you notice that?
From the front, he looks fine but from the sides you can see something...

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great paintjob, Ian, one of your best yet, with a calmly menacing expression!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Ian,
> 
> There seems to be something funky about his legs...not sure if it is the sculpt or just the angle of the pics or not...but they look like they aren't quite straight...might be my eyes or the pic. Maybe some warpage or sag to the vinyl? Did you notice that?
> From the front, he looks fine but from the sides you can see something...
> ...


the slight shift in the legs are normal, as in the film Karloff wore 'wader' boots - these were visible on many of the production shots.. and since they were like wellington boots the top of the boot made the trouser area bend out more..


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

IanWilkinson said:


> the slight shift in the legs are normal, as in the film Karloff wore 'wader' boots - these were visible on many of the production shots.. and since they were like wellington boots the top of the boot made the trouser area bend out more..


 Ah...good info I never knew about or noticed!

Still your build looks GREAT!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent work Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Another great job Ian as i've said elsewhere. I really want to get one of these to add to my ever-growing collection. Thanks for sharing!

Michael:thumbsup::wave:


----------

